# How to clean and store my Python siphon



## mmeister55 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello I've purchased a 50' Python No Spill siphon for doing water changes. I draw about 25% old water out and then add water back from the faucet. Can I just coil up the siphon and store it in my basement between water changes? Or do I have to somehow flush it out or make sure it's dry on the inside before storing? I'm just worried about some sort of bacteria or mold growing in there. Although, the last water through the hose is always chlorinated (tap water) so does that sterilize it enough? Thanks!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

If you use it only for water changesI would not worry about it. If you use it once a week I would make sure all the water is out of it. There are ways to clean it every so often if you would like to.


----------



## probe1957 (Jul 2, 2010)

After I fill my tank, I turn the valve over to siphon again and let it suck MOST of the water out of the hose. I let it suck while I roll the hose up, then I store it until the next water change.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just walk all the water out of mine.


----------

